# Where is Bogstandard???



## Debian (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi all,
I always loved to read his posts, but now is a long time I can't see anymore. This morning I have also noticed that is nickname, on old posts, appears in black, as a guest. 
I just hope he is fine and had not any problem whit this great forum.
All the best

Paolo


p.s.: I beg You pardon for my english


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 30, 2008)

To make a long story short Bogs chose to leave this forum and asked that his membership be canceled. 
Tin


----------



## Stilldrillin (Dec 9, 2008)

That`s a pity....

He and Steve Cedge were the reason I began lurking on here.


----------



## CrewCab (Dec 9, 2008)

Bogs memory lives on through his posts and Cedge is very active .............. and I have a feeling the "Ghost of Bogs past" still watches over us, that's what he said in his last email anyway ;D

John has moved on for personal reasons, let's all respect that guys .......... I miss the old beggar as well, but ............ C'est La Vie

CC


----------



## Debian (Dec 23, 2008)

I beg You pardon if I continue on this post, I know I'm a zero on this forum without any skill or prestige.
Btw I pass many hours in a week reading all Your post and I really miss Bogstandard, for sure one of the masters in this hobby. Maybe due to my bad english understanding I thought for a while he could be not in the best of healt, but today I found out that He's well because continue to post on another forum I never known about and that I wouldn't like to mention.
So... why don't You try to make peace with Him and preach Him to come back home? I'm sure that would be a great value-added for this forum.
Sorry if I bored, wasn't in my intention.
All the best, 

Paolo


----------



## Cedge (Dec 23, 2008)

Paolo
There are no Zeros or members lacking in prestige on this board. That is why it was formed.... to avoid new members having to feel that way. Everyone here, especially the newbie are given respect and treated as we all wish to be treated. We have Rake60 and his hard working team to thank for this.

I still communicate with Bogstandard on a fairly regular basis. Your impressions of health issues are quite correct, but they are not the total cause of his absence. John chose to leave this board on his own. Several of us here tried to persuade him to stay, but he felt he needed to go, so we all had to learn to respect his choice. He was not banned, but he did request his membership be canceled for reasons only he truly knows or understands.

He has even requested that I not bring the subject up in our personal conversations, and I've agreed to honor his request. Many of us miss his postings and his easy sharing of knowledge. Yes.... you have seen him on a couple of other boards, where he feels he can be of help, but I seriously doubt he will change his mind and return to HMEM. 

He has his own reasons and we simply have to allow him to hold them dear. Trust me... I "preached him back home" here more than once. This time he asked me to avoid the sermon and to let him be at peace with his choices.

Steve


----------



## Maryak (Dec 24, 2008)

Steve,

I don't know where Crewcab is at the moment but on behalf of the moderators, thank you and Seasons Greetings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paolo (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree with you Bob....We have to let him be at peace with his choices. I just say thank you and Seasons Greetings. 

Best Regards
Paolo


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 26, 2008)

He is not dead as most think.

Just gone onto pastures new, after having a few rather bad health issues, which at the moment he has not fully recovered from. Only being able to do about 1% of what he used to do.

He does call in now and again to keep an eye on you all, but the site has just got a little too diverse for his liking, and is out of his comfort range.

He would like to say to all, have a joyous and happy festive season, and hope that you all got what you wanted for Christmas.

And please remember, no matter how badly you think the world has treated you, there is ALWAYS someone in a worse position than yourself.

Blogwitch aka Bogs


----------



## Cedge (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey Booger
I knew you hadda be cheating....good to see you drop in. Make it a habit...eh?

Steve


----------



## tel (Dec 26, 2008)

Wot Cedge said.


----------



## Maryak (Dec 26, 2008)

What Cedge and Tel said + hope 2009 brings improvement on the health front.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## pelallito (Dec 27, 2008)

I heartily agree with the best wishes for his health.:bow: :bow: :bow:
Fred


----------



## malcolmt (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Folks

I had a nice long chat with Bogs yesterday, He sends his best wishes to us all and is in good spirits. However health issues are a big concern for him at present and are preventing him from being able to spend much time in his shop, He suffers a great deal of pain with mobility, The doc's are working to sort him out however, As with all these things it takes time. He does watch over us from time to time, probably appreciates being left to do just that. It was really good to be able to chat and catch up with him and as i say He sends his best wishes, As we do to him.
That's all for now.

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------

